# Hobie Outback ???



## showme parrothead

I am thinking about getting an Outback. How do the paddle when you get into an area that you can not use the drive system? I paddle on stream in the Ozarks etc and would need to paddle it at some point in time on jut about all of my trips. Almost bought a "garage sale" Wilderness Commander 120 at Fairhope Boat works last week when I was visiting my sister. Any thoughts on that boat would also be great.


----------



## compulsivehp

You can "flutter" the mirage drive or use the paddle in shallow water. I have a Pro Angler with turbo fins and got it in some very shallow grass beds this weekend. I would wait for some of the others to chime in with experience in streams and such.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I have an Outback with turbo fins and a Ocean Kayak - Prowler 13. When I used to live in Arkansas, I would use the Prowler on water like the Buffalo River because of the low water areas, pulling it over shoals. Also, I didn't like the hull scraping across the rocks and the Prowler was easier to carry with a friends help. The Outback would work if it was my only kayak. I just would have pulled the fins up on low areas and paddled. It's a little wider too but I could have made it work. If I had to buy just one, I would get the outback.


----------



## FishGolfDrink

I guess the issue with any of the hobies on rivers is the presence of rocks.. you could really jack up your mirage even if it's in the "up" position.. To be safe, I would pull the mirage completely out and store it in the front hatch. I'm never really in fear of damaging my fins in grass or sand. I'm sure some guys on here have some tips for what they do around shallow oyster beds.


----------



## jasonh1903

I just bought my 3rd yak. It's an outback. There's nothing better than a Hobie for saltwater coastal fishing but if you're on a river with current to push you then a mirage dive is just an expensive luxury. However, if you need to travel on your own power for any significant distance an outback is perfect. You can peddle with the turbofins fully extended in 2 feet of water. Under that you can "flutter" the fins to about a foot or paddle if it's between 6-12 inches. At that level that you might as well be wading anyway. I had an Ocean Kayak prowler trident 13 previously. That would have made a great river boat IMO.


----------



## showme parrothead

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## nathan70

Crazy Pete said:


> I have an Outback with turbo fins and a Ocean Kayak - Prowler 13. When I used to live in Arkansas, I would use the Prowler on water like the Buffalo River because of the low water areas, pulling it over shoals. Also, I didn't like the hull scraping across the rocks and the Prowler was easier to carry with a friends help. The Outback would work if it was my only kayak. I just would have pulled the fins up on low areas and paddled. It's a little wider too but I could have made it work. If I had to buy just one, I would get the outback.


I miss those trips down the Buffalo. When I was young we would take 2-3 day canoe trips down the river. Good times, I learned how strong small mouth bass are.


----------



## AbeFroman850

showme parrothead said:


> I am thinking about getting an Outback. How do the paddle when you get into an area that you can not use the drive system? I paddle on stream in the Ozarks etc and would need to paddle it at some point in time on jut about all of my trips. Almost bought a "garage sale" Wilderness Commander 120 at Fairhope Boat works last week when I was visiting my sister. Any thoughts on that boat would also be great.


If you thought the Wilderness Commander was interesting, then take a look at the redesigned Ride series from Wilderness. I would think the Ride 115 would be the perfect river/inshore kayak.

I have a Ride 135 and have had it in 6" of water with no problem. I've also had it in 2'-3' swells and never once thought I was going to tip. These yaks have a pontoon hull which makes them super stable. I've tried to pull it over on my own power and have yet to succeed. Like the Commander series you can stand-up in these yaks. I think the ability to stand and sight fish in shallows is very beneficial. Had mine the first day and I was able to do a Captain Morgan impression with in minutes. I bought this particular yak because I wanted a versatile yak I could take anywhere. Hasn't failed me yet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yaksquatch

For what you want to do, if you're heart's set on Hobie, get a Revolution. When paddling, the Outback hull accelerates like a brick rolling uphill and tracks about as well as a styrofoam cup!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## oxbeast1210

Yaksquatch said:


> For what you want to do, if you're heart's set on Hobie, get a Revolution. When paddling, the Outback hull accelerates like a brick rolling uphill and tracks about as well as a styrofoam cup!
> 
> Good luck,
> Alex


so true Alex, so true...!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Linda

the outback peddles good, GREAT with the turbo fins, paddles horribly!


----------



## azevedo16

The Revo is a good all around kayak paddles great and peddles easy!!


----------

